# Carbon fiber roof cap help



## monkeyarmbar (Oct 14, 2007)

I received my roof cap and the instructions state clean with soap and water than rinse. prep area for adhesive. does that mean scuff the paint then apply the adhesive or is the soap and water enough. In auto body repair I know that to prep the area you use grease and wax than grind the paint than add the filler sand clean, etch, prime, guide coat, seal, base coat, clear coat than buff. Just a little question I would like to do this right the first time so if anyone has put one on there Z33 let me know than ks.


----------



## Race King (Sep 9, 2007)

the soap and water should bde enough.


----------

